# Crushed Oyster Shell



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

where can you buy them?? 

and also where can you buy the pigment for the cement??


----------



## gwcana (Apr 22, 2010)

never bought crushed oyster shells but you can get free oyster shells from your nearest asian seafood market for free. My dad dumps the whole halves in after a good wash/boil....


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

If you like to eat raw oysters like I do, I bought some at Superstore, eat the oyster after a H#@$ B#$t$ch of a time trying to open it. I don't have a shuck thing and I am very inexperienced at it. Then I steamed the shells to sterilize everything. After that, it's ready for use in your tank. You can crush it if you like.


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

You can get crushed oyster shells at any pet store as well as Save-on, Safeway etc. You just need to look at the bird supplies, they sell it there as grit for the birds.


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

You can get crushed oyster shell at any Co-0p feed store.. It's about $11 for a 50 pound bag (22.7 Kg) . It should be available in any farm feed store.


----------



## ncutler (Apr 26, 2010)

Buckerfields is where I bought mine, in the bulk section.


----------



## lednail (Apr 22, 2010)

Buckerfields in abbotsford cheep


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

you can also get oyster shells from us 

mykiss aka Patrick has them.


----------

